# the other girl in my life.....lol



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

hey guys i got my lil girl MoMo from some  real pieces of  !  i'm trying to give her the best life i can and i think it's working out great. she gets along with my buddy Tenzo real well. :woof: i got her at a lil over 3 weeks old. (YES I KNOW) well she is almost 3 months old now up: and is just about done with her vaccines.(just a couple more and we're done) she has came along way. :thumbsup: here are some pics from about a month and a half old and the last two pics are from 2nite.

1 1/2 months old................................





































these two are from 2nite........................



















hope you enjoy the pics, i will try to get better one later it was about 11:30 when i took those.


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get her ears cropped at a good price buut at a quality place? oh i live close to sac area.(that might help..lol)


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww she adorable dude


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a shame that dogs get rehomed at such a tender age. I am very happy to see however, that she is doing good in your hands. Remember at what age you got her, because certain issues need to be addressed more than others when puppies are removed from their mother so early.

On another note, that is ONE HAPPY looking pup. Very cute disposition and very cute face.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG such a cutie  I got Marley at about 4 weeks old too people are so careless with pups  He did great and is turning 10 in a few months


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I would personally keep the ears.... She's so cute


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

She looks like she smells like marshmallows! HOW CUTE! Hi MoMo!


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys!! this saturday she gets her last parvo shot and i forget what other one and then a week after that i can start taking her outside!! i'm so excited to let her experience the outside world!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

very cute pup! you gotta keep those ears man!


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

thanks guys! i think i will keep the ears they do look so cute!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She looks great buddy!! too cute  You must post more!!


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

i will as soon as my girl gets off work. she has the camera. my phone take real crappy pics. look for them at about 8:00pm (pacific time)


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol BTW I'm coming and stealing her


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember my cousin's friends were BYB's and pit fighters. They gave him a pit puppy and i named her Cocoa. He was going to name her Killer and kept calling her an it -.-

poor lil thing died at 9 weeks. i only knew her for 3 but it felt like a lifetime when she was gone


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

you can try!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol oh don't worry I will


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

now i will sleep with one eye open..lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol she's a lovely girl  can't wait to see more pics


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

thanks! they will be up soon about 3 more hrs...lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww-weeee! How precious!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She looks so much like our old American bulldog Mary Jane when she was a pup. M.J. had all the little black spots on his skin too 

Here's M.J. as a baby


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

looks like they could be brother and sis...lol i gotta buy a new camera my isn't working!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea the markings look so similar. M.J. was a great dog I miss her very much.  R.I.P. Sweet girl. 

I'd love to see more pics maybe you can get a face shot for me


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

i'm trying to get ahold of my friend to see if i can borrow his camera. that way i can take a ton of shot!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I can't wait


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

ok so my friend came over with his camera(note is wasn't no $500-$2000 camera either but it works WAY better then my phone...lol) well here are some pics of her. ENJOY!


----------



## RBatman (Apr 12, 2010)

She is beautiful, I rescued my Nessa at just over 3 weeks as well. She will turn 12 weeks on Tuesday...they grow fast!!!


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

yeah they do!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at that face way too cute  She looks a lot like my old girl. I can't wait to see her mature so take lots of pics


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

we went on a walk today to pick up my daughter from school and snapped a few shots of her while we were waiting.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG so so cute. You better watch that girl close cause I'ma steel her


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

your the second person on here alone that told me that...lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You better sleep with one eye open cause we'll do it. lol


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

lol very funny!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

You lucked out with a great ear set -- I'd keep those ones, IMHO. Whe's adorable!!! My girl has funky ears that I don't love but they are hers......


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

thanks happypuppy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG SHE'S FREAKING ADORABLE!!!! And her ears are so terrible... its so expensive to have those ears done.... I'm sure you wouldn't want to waste all that money on her... so just send her to me and I'll live with the embarressing ears... I know it will be really hard but I'll put a hat on her or something.    hehe


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i think i want a new puppy now... haha


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG SHE'S FREAKING ADORABLE!!!! And her ears are so terrible... its so expensive to have those ears done.... I'm sure you wouldn't want to waste all that money on her... so just send her to me and I'll live with the embarressing ears... I know it will be really hard but I'll put a hat on her or something.    hehe


at first you had me going...lol i was like what? her ears are adorable. :hammer:


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

thaim said:


> i think i want a new puppy now... haha


i have two pups and man are they a handful! i can't wait until they get a lil older. i'm still potty training one right now.:flush:


----------

